

Create the Ultimate Interactive Presentation - thinkingserious
http://sendgrid.com/blog/ultimate-interactive-presentation/

======
iandouglas
I love using reveal.js, having a cross-platform, browser-based presentation
system is really great. I would never thought about using Google Glass in
concert though, brilliant idea!

